# BL Live! 2010 Chapbook is "In Stock"



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not certain if anyone knows this, but the BL Live 2010 Chapbook is back on sale on Black Library's website. The 500 copy book featuring Nick Kyme's _The Burning_ and Chris Wraight's _Feast of Horrors_ is back in stock!!. Now I can finally get the book!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

2010!, bah!. Bring back 2009 chapbook!, I want _Shadow Knight_.


----------

